# PCD 22 March - X4 M40i



## pacerman (May 2, 2021)

I did a performance center delivery back in March. Absolutely had a blast. They gave me an X4MC to drive on the track.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats, definitely a beauty!


----------

